# latest $1.05 dollar score off ebay (thanks my gf)



## BurtonReptiles (Aug 18, 2011)

hey this my latest project my girlfriend won off ebay for $1.05 hahaha , it going to be a 3 bay snake enclosure with two jungles and hoping a albino darwin soon. Thinking this was a mega score for the price , i will be knocking the back off and replacing it with a rock wall, going make them look like a jungle looking forward to starting this.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 18, 2011)

Bargain. Not bad


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 18, 2011)

Winning. How come I never come across these haha.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Aug 18, 2011)

wow that's fantastic, what a bargin!


----------



## damian83 (Aug 18, 2011)

wikked


----------



## longqi (Aug 18, 2011)

Keep an eye on American Ebay too
Yanks are going broke so lots of great bargains at the moment
Just dont buy heavy stuff


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 18, 2011)

alrightknight said:


> Winning. How come I never come across these haha.


because you live in SA... there are a few of us that would kill for some of these units that pop up on the east coast.

I wouldn't knock the back of it, leave it there and put the rock face straight onto it, why take it out when you dont need to !


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Aug 19, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> because you live in SA... there are a few of us that would kill for some of these units that pop up on the east coast.
> 
> I wouldn't knock the back of it, leave it there and put the rock face straight onto it, why take it out when you dont need to !



knocking the back out will give you more room


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 19, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> because you live in SA... there are a few of us that would kill for some of these units that pop up on the east coast.
> 
> I wouldn't knock the back of it, leave it there and put the rock face straight onto it, why take it out when you dont need to !



very true. Dont want this turning into a massive conversation, but just quickly what part of the hills are you from? im in the houghton/paracombe area


----------



## Rattler (Aug 19, 2011)

you paid too much lol


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 19, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> knocking the back out will give you more room


 
If you need to knock the back out to give you more room then it can't be very deep and I wouldn't house anything of any size in there. If you do take the back wall out make sure you measure your doorways beforehand to make sure it will fit through.!


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 19, 2011)

Geez! At 1.05 that would even be cheap firewood :shock: - not that I'm recommending that usage


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Aug 19, 2011)

Jaxrtfm said:


> If you need to knock the back out to give you more room then it can't be very deep and I wouldn't house anything of any size in there. If you do take the back wall out make sure you measure your doorways beforehand to make sure it will fit through.!


 
It massive and deep but like ben says it easier knock back off and work with that way I'm not using foam crap for my wall it be custom made by ben then I will be installing it . It be a solid compound that be as strong as the back if not stronger


----------



## Firedrake (Aug 19, 2011)

Awesome win, wish I lived in QLD! I see tons of stuff on ebay that go for less than a dollar but its all pick up only from over east, and even SA... Here in WA our people think that their secondhand crap is worth $300+ and you'd be lucky to get anything worth converting anyway. For that sort of money you wouldn't be able to afford the herp to go in it once it was finished!


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Aug 19, 2011)

Firedrake said:


> Awesome win, wish I lived in QLD! I see tons of stuff on ebay that go for less than a dollar but its all pick up only from over east, and even SA... Here in WA our people think that their secondhand crap is worth $300+ and you'd be lucky to get anything worth converting anyway. For that sort of money you wouldn't be able to afford the herp to go in it once it was finished!


 
I search eBay and gumtree every night hahaha and it helps I have a ute too lol


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 19, 2011)

xDragonx said:


> It massive and deep but like ben says it easier knock back off and work with that way I'm not using foam crap for my wall it be custom made by ben then I will be installing it . It be a solid compound that be as strong as the back if not stronger



If you're getting ben to do the background, then go with what ben has suggested..... if you had stated you were going to get ben to do the background start with it would have made this thread a lot shorter


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 19, 2011)

Did the seller really take the 5 cents??
haha nice score.


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Aug 19, 2011)

Yep they took $1.05 ha ha



Jaxrtfm said:


> If you're getting ben to do the background, then go with what ben has suggested..... if you had stated you were going to get ben to do the background start with it would have made this thread a lot shorter


 
I'm doing it mate ben just making mold I'm fitting it and everything else


----------



## Schnecke (Aug 19, 2011)

Got to love ebay bargains. I'm ALWAYS on the hunt. Even if it's 3 hours away in Melbourne, we get other bargains and sell them up here and it pays for the fuel to get the cheap thing we really want! (eg. Got Dean an excellent display cabinet with glass doors for $75 and when I was down there I collected my other winnings....... A corner TV cabinet like that one above for 99c (he refused to take the $1 LOL, nice guy) and I also got a bakers stand for $20. Sold both on my local facebook recycle site for a profit of $105 which paid for the fuel to get the other cabinet that we went down for)

I'm always looking for bargains to either get for myself or on-sell for a tiny bit of $$

I often go to garage sales with my mum on Saturday mornings (she loves them and as I don't get time during the week to catch up with her it's a great way to spend time doing something we both enjoy) and the things we've found.... Geez we've scored some stuff! Even things like little terracotta herb planters that we use for hides for the snakes. Simple little finds like that brighten our days!! (yes, if anyone is wondering, i'm very happy in my sad little world haha)


----------



## BurtonReptiles (Aug 19, 2011)

Schnecke said:


> Got to love ebay bargains. I'm ALWAYS on the hunt. Even if it's 3 hours away in Melbourne, we get other bargains and sell them up here and it pays for the fuel to get the cheap thing we really want! (eg. Got Dean an excellent display cabinet with glass doors for $75 and when I was down there I collected my other winnings....... A corner TV cabinet like that one above for 99c (he refused to take the $1 LOL, nice guy) and I also got a bakers stand for $20. Sold both on my local facebook recycle site for a profit of $105 which paid for the fuel to get the other cabinet that we went down for)
> 
> I'm always looking for bargains to either get for myself or on-sell for a tiny bit of $$
> 
> I often go to garage sales with my mum on Saturday mornings (she loves them and as I don't get time during the week to catch up with her it's a great way to spend time doing something we both enjoy) and the things we've found.... Geez we've scored some stuff! Even things like little terracotta herb planters that we use for hides for the snakes. Simple little finds like that brighten our days!! (yes, if anyone is wondering, i'm very happy in my sad little world haha)


 
You sound like myself and ash hahaha we always go on missions to collect stuff hahaha


----------

